# Oct. 2007 Electrical w/ Power Depth



## pete25 (Jun 28, 2007)

I am just very interested in hearing some feedback on my proposed study plan. I will be taking the Electrical PE exam with Power Depth in October 2007 Illinois. I have been studying for about 1 month and here is what I plan for the remainder of the time.

I will study the EERM w/ solutions, then the 6 minutes solutions, and finally, the NCEES problems and sample exam.

Do you guys feel that these materials will prepare me for the type of questions I may see on the exam? I am concerned about the Afternoon session (Power depth) and the best reference for sample problems. Any suggestions?

Also, I bought the Kaplan 360 problems and some of the questions seems too long and the book does a poor job in detailing how the solution was found. Is is safe to say that Kaplan problems are too extensive and not practical for this PE exam?

I know it is alot but I am eager to hear from you guys

Thank You

Pedro


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 28, 2007)

I will say this, the NCEES book and CD are the closest to what the actual test is like.

I don't know about the Kaplan test, but Ive heard its harder. I did the MGI study program (for EE w/ power PM) and passed the April 07 exam (just found out today). The MGI mini-exams for each section were almost unbearably hard. The MGI sample AM and PM exams were easier and closer to the actual PE, which I didn't even look at until the week before.

The study process being brutal is an advantage, even though it may feel hopeless, it gets you tuned right up and you'll be relieved whn its exam time. During the PE, I thought every question was a trick because it seemed too simple, but don't let that encourage you to slack off, hit it hard!

Good reference books for AM: EERM and Electrical Engineering Fundamentals (by Bobrow) ; and for PM: Power Systems Analysis (Grainger) and Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi).

Also study the NEC and even take a NEC class (Lewellyn, American Trainco or Mike Holt), you'll be glad you did. And if you can afford the $, get the NEC handbook (yellow hard cover), it has color graphics, diagrams and text to help you.

Make sure you understand the basic concepts well and dont get frustrated over the lengthy tough probs that have 20 steps to get an answer.

And DON'T make the mistake that I made and study Calculus and Diff Eq for 3 weeks to "bone up" on math. That was a waste. I started Jan. 10 and I feel I wasted that time I could have used in April at the end on Power Depth stuff.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 28, 2007)

Luis said:


> Here is the link for the NEC problems I mentioned in my post. Hope it helps
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=948


I posted this on another thread. It is about NEC problems. Take a look. I am sure will help.

In reference to Kaplan I agree the sample test problems are very complex and not PE test style. But the sample test will force you to review concepts and fundamental stuff. That will be veeeery helpful on the morning part and also good for the afternoon.

It worked for me. The NEC sample test is a must. I agree with that part. One way or the other we wish you the best and remember we are here to help.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jun 29, 2007)

Probably the best thing I did in studying (I took the exam Oct. 2006), was that I finished up all my review about one month before the exam. Then one Saturday, I packed up all my reference materials and the sample exam (which I had not looked at yet) and went to the library. I tried to simulate the test experiance the best I could, timed myself, gave myself a break in the middle, etc. Then I graded my performance. This gave me a great indication in the areas I was weak, and told me where to concentrate my studying for that last month.

References: As someone else mentioned, get an NEC handbook. Borrow one if you dont want to spend the money. Also, I brought along an Ugly book for quick reference. You'll be amazed at how many problems actually are not all that tough, they are just set up to be real easy to overthink. Stick with the simplest solution. I also had the EERM, some misc. textbooks, and a handbook of power calcuations, that had a good chapter on illumination.


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 29, 2007)

Pedro,

You'll never know what the emphasis will be in the PM, but the test I took had a lot of electrical machinery of types not covered in the EERM. Conversely, no illumination problems. Otherwise, the NCEES Problems and Solutions was fairly representative.

Lots of good advice above, and it sounds like you're on the right road. Good Luck and post up with questions if you got them. There are plenty of EEs here willing to help.


----------



## theplayer (Jun 29, 2007)

"I will study the EERM w/ solutions, then the 6 minutes solutions, and finally, the NCEES problems and sample exam."

This sounds about like what I did and I passed this April. I worked the 6 minutes solutions book first. It is a good book for the AM test. Then I worked the NCEES morning and power sections. After working all these problems I reviewed them and then I took Camara's sample test as my sample test. If I had to do it over I would have used the NCEES book as my sample test because it is closest to the real test. As you work the problems read about the subject so you will understand the concept because some problems on the test might be theory only that don't require calculations.


----------



## GAZOO (Jul 3, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> I will say this, the NCEES book and CD are the closest to what the actual test is like.
> I don't know about the Kaplan test, but Ive heard its harder. I did the MGI study program (for EE w/ power PM) and passed the April 07 exam (just found out today). The MGI mini-exams for each section were almost unbearably hard. The MGI sample AM and PM exams were easier and closer to the actual PE, which I didn't even look at until the week before.
> 
> The study process being brutal is an advantage, even though it may feel hopeless, it gets you tuned right up and you'll be relieved whn its exam time. During the PE, I thought every question was a trick because it seemed too simple, but don't let that encourage you to slack off, hit it hard!
> ...



This time I need to concentrate more on solving problems. so if I have to choose between MGI course and IEEE DVD's which one makes better study material?


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 3, 2007)

I would say the MGI course, by far. The mini-exams for each of the 13 chapters, plus sample AM Breadth and PM Depth exams alone are invaluable.

Throw in all the problems worked through the chapters and the instructor help (even though at times limited), priceless. MGI is problem solving intensive.

The course is tough at times, but it will pay off. The types of probs and ways of attacking them are something I wouldn't have found elsewhere, and I had quite a few texts. I feel the MGI course helped me through the PM Depth for Power in a way I couldn't have done without it. It also improved my AM score, but I maybe could have made it through AM, but not the PM.

The coupe-de-gras bonus is the money back guarantee!

The IEEE videos would complement the MGI course, but could not replace it. Go MGI (besides its less expensive too).


----------



## pete25 (Jul 5, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> I would say the MGI course, by far. The mini-exams for each of the 13 chapters, plus sample AM Breadth and PM Depth exams alone are invaluable.
> Throw in all the problems worked through the chapters and the instructor help (even though at times limited), priceless. MGI is problem solving intensive.
> 
> The course is tough at times, but it will pay off. The types of probs and ways of attacking them are something I wouldn't have found elsewhere, and I had quite a few texts. I feel the MGI course helped me through the PM Depth for Power in a way I couldn't have done without it. It also improved my AM score, but I maybe could have made it through AM, but not the PM.
> ...



Techie Junkie

IF I am not mistaken, that Money back Guarantee is only good if you score 80% or higher on their mini exams is this correct? IF so, how difficult are these mini exams and is it possible to score 80 or higher on these exams?

Pete


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 5, 2007)

Pete,

I'm pretty sure you have to complete all the mini-exams, but "pass" 80% of those. I never asked exactly what score was passing, but you could ask them. My "mentor" said that it was flexible, what ever that means.

The mini-exams are challenging but not impossible. Each mini-exam has 6 or 8 questions, of which you pick 3. Usually a few of those questions are very similar to an example problem solved in that chapter. I don't think I totally bombed any of the exams, but I did marginal on probably half. And the sample AM I did marginal, but I still passed the PE first time. To me that says they do a good job of preparing you.

Like I said, time I spent on the MGI course was 2 to 2.5 months (since I wasted 2 weeks reviewing Calculus), I think 4 months would be much better.

One thing you need to know before you buy MGI, the course is called PE READINESS, not PE REVIEW. The difference is MGI does a great job of getting you ready for the PE, but it's not a review course. That means you need other books like EERM, EE Fundamentals(Bobrow), Power Systems Analysis (Grainger), Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems(Wildi), Electronics and Computer books. You will need these to solve the MGI problems, you can not rely just on the MGI materials.

Feel free to send me a message if you want more info.


----------

